# Getting into breeding beta for the desired color, fin shape, etc



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been reading the beta threads on breeding for some time and I think I want to start to give it a go with breeding and trying to create the perfect specimen. There isn't too many lfs in my area that carry betas that are young and not those betas that are in the cup. I know of aquabid, but I think I'm still a bit new to be bidding on fish. I don't know what is an appropriate price for so and so fish. Is there any specific websites that have a wide selection of betas at an affordable price(shipping too)? Thanks.

EDIT: I was also wondering if the beta has a certain age range that they can only breed and if so is there any way to distinguish age other than length of tail.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Breeding bettas should be young. Myn are 5 months old. Depending on where you are and what you wont to acomplish in breeding its up to you what type you breed. many people bred VT's there first time. Are you looking to breed Vts? or DT, Hm, Ct?

Where do you live? i may be able to hock you up with a breeder in your area


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sure you have already been to ths site, but this is one of the better sites that shows finnage that I have found
http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_finnage.htm


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

go to www.bettysplendens.com and there is a lot of information. plus a little tip, stick with one or other similar line of betta if you have limited time/space/money. be prepare to spend a lot of time to change water, it is not going to be fun. breeding and raising betta is way harder than it sounds. plus if you want to breed show betta, stay away from pet store veiltail. those will not get you anywhere except getting stuck with a lot of betta and no one wants them. be sure to read what is a good betta and what is not. it will help you save a lot of money. plus aquabid usually a good source to buy fish, but check the seller's background first and you can also post here for experts like Damon and RC to see if the fish is worth the price or not. if you looking for breeder in your area, go to www.ibcbettas.org and click on breeder section or local chapter section to find out breeder/clubs in your area.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

If you are going to breed bettas and don't want to cull fry, be ready for roughly 300 fish. 

BettaTalk.com is a wonderful site for INFORMATION ONLY. Please!!!! Trust me on that one. www.ibcbettas.org is GREAT. For some great starter fish, you can join there and do the betta pals program where you are sent fish from one of the IBC breeders to start with. OR you can talk to Ol' Dragon Phil at www.bettacave.com and he can hook you up (although it costs more that way but you know what you're getting to). Phil has been into bettas for over 40yrs and knows his fish AND is a GREAT guy!

Try to pick one color, tail type or something and get two or 3 pairs of that ONE kind. Theoretically, 3 pairs of fish should keep you busy for about 18yrs if you do it right, w/o any need to add genes (but that's another story).


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

gemjunkie said:


> If you are going to breed bettas and don't want to cull fry, be ready for roughly 300 fish.
> 
> BettaTalk.com is a wonderful site for INFORMATION ONLY. Please!!!! Trust me on that one. www.ibcbettas.org is GREAT. For some great starter fish, you can join there and do the betta pals program where you are sent fish from one of the IBC breeders to start with. OR you can talk to Ol' Dragon Phil at www.bettacave.com and he can hook you up (although it costs more that way but you know what you're getting to). Phil has been into bettas for over 40yrs and knows his fish AND is a GREAT guy!
> 
> Try to pick one color, tail type or something and get two or 3 pairs of that ONE kind. Theoretically, 3 pairs of fish should keep you busy for about 18yrs if you do it right, w/o any need to add genes (but that's another story).


in my opinion, bettysplendens beat bettatalk on information.... 

again, this is only my opinion, but bettatalk's fish are overprice and if i remember right, she charge people money for fish advice. i think that was her.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Both sites are very informative and good info can be found on both. Yes Bettatalk is the site that overprices (imo) and charges for advice. I would follow gems advice and only use that site for informational purposes. I've experienced that one as well via a local friend.


----------

